# CE5000-40-CRP USB Port Problems



## hoby1083 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everyone am I having trouble connecting to my Craft ROBO pro (CE5000-40-CRP). When I am using the Cutting Master2 it gives me the status error of Cannot Open Port. When I use ROBO Master-Pro it gives me the error "Cannot communicate with the plotter. Check that the USB cable is connected correctly, and then confirm that the plotter is turned on. [code = 1004]. I am using an ASUS laptop installed with Windows 7. Any ideas would be really helpful. I have re-installed the software and drivers already. I have also changed USB cables and tried switching USB ports. Nothing seems to work. 

Thanks
Brett


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Have your tried using another USB type program to rule out that your USB ports are working?

If you can do a system restore to earlier date try that.


----------



## hoby1083 (Mar 7, 2012)

dazzabling said:


> Have your tried using another USB type program to rule out that your USB ports are working?
> 
> If you can do a system restore to earlier date try that.


My USB mouse works fine and my USB microsoft xbox controller works fine as well. When I first connected the Craft ROBO Pro the device automatically installed it's own driver. Any other ideas?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

hoby1083 said:


> When I first connected the Craft ROBO Pro the device automatically installed it's own driver. Any other ideas?


Uninstall and re-install the software and see if the USB will do the automatic install. 

Look in your Device Manager > USB > see if there is an problems within your USB connections (not sure exactly what error sign shows sometimes its an "!" but something will trigger an error in the USB ports)


----------

